# Tips On Taming Your Bird



## RallyNugget (Oct 20, 2009)

As long as you guys keep asking questions, the longer this tip sheet will be!

* RallyNugget is not liable for any circumstances that may effect you and/or your bird by trying one or more of the suggested procedures. By doing so you acknowledge that you have tried the procedure and/or training at your own will and that these answers are only suggestions as to what you can possibly do to improve the behavior of your bird.*

-------------------------------------------------------------
*Tips For Taming Your Bird*
_I will answer all your questions_









RallyNugget's lutino cockatiel, Rally.

Why should I clip my bird's wings? Isn't that cruel?
It is usually recommended that you clip your bird's wings, however, it is entirely up to you if you want to do so or not. Clipping your bird's wings will make your bird a lot more dependent on you, and usually helps training go by a lot quicker. It is also a lot safer for the bird. Clipping a birds wings does not completely take the birds ability to fly away completely; they can still glide if they need to (without any kind of flight, the bird risks injury due to the lack of the ability to properly land, damaging or even breaking bones, usually their chest or legs). Your avian vet should do it for a very small fee, or sometimes even free.

_Margaret Wissman is an experienced vet who has a great guide online on how to properly clip your bird's wings. 
If you feel confident enough to do so, you can find her guide here._

My bird is very scared of me. How do I get him used to me?
Some birds to not handle change very well and may become frightened when in an unfamiliar place or when with unfamiliar people. Spend some time by his cage everyday talking to him. Soon enough he will be accustomed to your presence. Once you feel he is comfortable enough with you around, start introducing others around the cage and go through the same procedure. You want him to understand that you and any others that are in the house are not any kind of danger to him. 

How do you know when your bird trusts you?
Different species show different ways of proving their love to you, whether it be by physical affection or chatting the day away with you. There are two main types of trusts with birds: trust inside the cage and trust outside the cage. 
Inside the cage: A cage is a bird's "safe zone". This is where they usually feel more comfortable if there isn't a great bond between the two of you. You will know when your bird doesn't trust you when he: flees at your presence, hisses, tries to bite, won't let you near him inside or outside of the cage, and just seems scared overall. You will know that he does trust you when he: doesn't seem to be bothered by your presence, isn't afraid of you when you're near or have your hand inside of the cage, and usually he seems pretty excited when you come around!
Outisde the cage: Once a bond is established between your feathered friend and you, he is generally pretty happy to be outside of his cage with you. You will know that he doesn't trust you when he: doesn't want to be around you or seems afraid when you come near him, he doesn't want anything to do with you, he doesn't want to step up, he doesn't want to be touched, and he seems to ignore you. You will know that he trusts you when he: isn't wary about going outside of his cage to be with you, doesn't think twice about stepping up, loves being pet/scratched, listens for when you talk to him, and seems to beg for your attention. You will be able to see and feel the bond that you and your bird have and will continue to share that for as long as he lives.

How do I train my bird to "step up"?
Hand taming your bird should only be done after he is not afraid of you anymore. Even then, when you first put your hand into his cage, he might become frightened again at this new situation. This is one of the most stressful areas for birds and owners alike due to the amount of time the training can take. Hand fed babies are usually the easiest to tame as they've been handled by people at a very early age, but that does not mean that parent-reared birds are impossible to tame. 
The number one thing to have during your training is _patience_. Do not make him step up onto your hand forcefully, grab him, or corner him so that he has no other option but to step up on to you as this will only deplete the trust you have worked so hard to gain with him. Try offering pieces of food at first. He probably won't take it right away and that's okay. If he becomes too frightened, close the cage and try again later. He will eventually start to trust your hand a little more with each try and may even become brave enough to sample what you are trying to give him. He will eventually associate your hand with the goodies and will have no problem taking the snack you are offering. When he is comfortable with taking food from your hand, start to challenge him a little, making it so that in order to get to the food he has to step onto your hand. *Take this step slowly and do not over stress your bird. If he doesn't want to walk onto your hand, take it out of the cage and try again later!* Place the food in your palm and offer it to him. It should be close enough for him to almost reach, but not quite. This way he will be able to grab it only if he places a foot on you. He may instantly step back up onto his perch and eat the treat, but let him do so. Soon he won't even think twice about stepping up on to you and may even stay on you! This step can take awhile for him to get used to, but once he's fearless of stepping up on you, command training will be a breeze.
Now that he's used to your hand, start command training by putting your finger on his lower chest (and gently give a little push) and say something you want your bird to learn. The most common and advised phrase is "step up". If he doesn't succeed on the first try; don't give up. Like I said, patience is the number one key here. Once again, he may become a little wary at what you are trying to do to him, but the bond that you have already created with him will soon remind him that you are not to be feared. When he does get it right praise him and give him a treat. Keep trying for the next few days until he gets it right almost every time. By now, you could also probably start scritching his head and ears too! 

Should I get another?
If you have enough time to spend with all of them giving them equal attention, adequate housing, having a stable budget (to afford all their vet bills, food, etc.), having enough room for all of them to exercise and are willing to take care of them all throughout their 15-30 year life span, then I don't see why not!

*Remember:* most things won't happen within a few days. 
Some birds learn faster than others and it's not uncommon for any training to take a few months (or more) before trust is established.



© _2009 RallyNugget; do not copy or alter without permission.
Have doubts on any of the information or have a question you would like answered? 
Please let RallyNugget know! This caresheet will be updated as often as necessary._

-------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Great Advice.
My rescue has been with us for 11 months.
I clip wings about every 3 months,
He is used to being handled 2 to 3 times a wee-sometimes more.
He mimics laughter, has been taught the first line of beethovans 9th as well as wolf whistling at my wife.
Ash is a great pet-white faced grey male.
We love him!

Should I get another?
Jerry
[email protected]


----------



## RallyNugget (Oct 20, 2009)

jerry2006 said:


> Should I get another?
> Jerry
> [email protected]


Great question! It has been added and answered


----------

